# New hunter



## Star7moon.wr

Is there someone out there willing to show me how to find morel mushrooms. I just want to see one in its natural habitat so I can start hunting them... I’ve never tried and heard they’re delicious


----------



## Star7moon.wr

I’ve been reading up on them, what trees to look for....


----------



## trahn008

Star7moon.wr said:


> Is there someone out there willing to show me how to find morel mushrooms. I just want to see one in its natural habitat so I can start hunting them... I’ve never tried and heard they’re delicious


 Do you live in PA. and if so what area?


----------



## Star7moon.wr

trahn008 said:


> Do you live in PA. and if so what area?


Somerset County.. thanks for answering..


----------



## trahn008

I’m on the east side of the state.


----------



## Star7moon.wr

That’s ok thanks for letting me know..


----------



## Barnacle

Star7moon.wr said:


> That’s ok thanks for letting me know..


I’m in New York but here’s habitat picks from today.


----------



## Barnacle

Star7moon.wr said:


> That’s ok thanks for letting me know..


I’m in New York but here’s habitat picks from today. One pick has 7 the other has 3 and then a single. Try and pick them out of the first 2. One thing to remember is when you see one, freeze! Stop right there and carefully look around your feet to be sure your not standing or trampling others that you may have missed. It happens. Good lucK!
View attachment 7056
View attachment 7057
View attachment 7058


----------



## Star7moon.wr

Barnacle said:


> I’m in New York but here’s habitat picks from today. One pick has 7 the other has 3 and then a single. Try and pick them out of the first 2. One thing to remember is when you see one, freeze! Stop right there and carefully look around your feet to be sure your not standing or trampling others that you may have missed. It happens. Good lucK!
> View attachment 7056
> View attachment 7057
> View attachment 7058
> View attachment 7060
> View attachment 7061
> View attachment 7062
> [/QUOTE
> 
> Wow, thanks... your so sweet to show me some pictures to help me out. It’s greatly appreciated


----------



## jpv1125

I hear they find them near beams rock on rt 30 in tulip poplar trees if that helps. Here some poplar picks


----------



## Star7moon.wr

Sweet , thanks so much for the help..


----------



## Star7moon.wr

Well I was out on Mother’s Day and didn’t find one morel, so disappointed in myself..
I won’t give up......


----------



## jpv1125

It took me 3 Years to find my first morels. I like the hunt more than there taste. I’ll eat 30 lbs of golden chanterelles in a season if not more. But once you find your first on your hooked. What I do every time when I go out I look at a picture of a morel close my eye and look back at it just get my eyes ready..


----------



## Star7moon.wr

jpv1125 said:


> It took me 3 Years to find my first morels. I like the hunt more than there taste. I’ll eat 30 lbs of golden chanterelles in a season if not more. But once you find your first on your hooked. What I do every time when I go out I look at a picture of a morel close my eye and look back at it just get my eyes ready..


I’ve been reading the posts on here. Trying to learn something that may help me out. Everyone has there own way of finding morels.. I looked under so many blooming apple trees yesterday it’s not even funny..
Wild cherry also.. if anything I’m getting exercise, lol


----------



## Barnacle

Just keep reading. It’s not you, this has been a tough season. JPV’s advice about the pic is really good! You kind of develop an eye for them. But they are just starting to pop up near me now which is very late. Here a pic of some baby’s. Good luck


----------



## Star7moon.wr

Thanks for the advice..


----------



## JWoutdoors

trahn008 said:


> I’m on the east side of the state.


I live in the Philly area. Are you close by? Shoot me a message!


----------



## trahn008

JWoutdoors said:


> I live in the Philly area. Are you close by? Shoot me a message!


. JW, Yep I hunt the Philly area! Morels are done, not sure why you want me to message you. I'm not looking for help.. are you?


----------



## JWoutdoors

trahn008 said:


> . JW, Yep I hunt the Philly area! Morels are done, not sure why you want me to message you. I'm not looking for help.. are you?


I am! I haven't been hunting for mushrooms yet, just ramps. Any tips or advice would be awesome!


----------



## trahn008

Ok JW wasn't sure. Yes morels are done but other mushrooms can be found in your area now, check out the late spring finds thread to follow along and see what is fruiting now. Will be doing a summer and fall thread also. Happy Hunting!


----------



## beagleboy

Star7moon.wr said:


> I’ve been reading the posts on here. Trying to learn something that may help me out. Everyone has there own way of finding morels.. I looked under so many blooming apple trees yesterday it’s not even funny..
> Wild cherry also.. if anything I’m getting exercise, lol


Star7moon, you should look for the right soil first, they like close to neutral ground (which on the ph scale is 7) so if you find wooded areas with limestone bedrock (soil maps can help)you are probably in the right area. I think gypsum is alkaline too. Around limestone Quarrys are usually good if they have the right trees. Also they need drainage if it is too wet move on. I have hunted morels for over 50years and am still learning. This forum is great I have learned a lot this year on here.


----------



## Barnacle

Beagle, great tip on the soil maps! I have read so much stuff that often times valuable tips get lost in the shuffle. I continue to learn everyday on here. The more I learn the more I realize how little I know. Maybe we should start a thread where people can post “morel tips” and other threads for the chants, trumpets, etc... just a thought. Maybe it already exists..?


----------



## beagleboy

Barnacle said:


> Beagle, great tip on the soil maps! I have read so much stuff that often times valuable tips get lost in the shuffle. I continue to learn everyday on here. The more I learn the more I realize how little I know. Maybe we should start a thread where people can post “morel tips” and other threads for the chants, trumpets, etc... just a thought. Maybe it already exists..?


Great idea Barnacle.


----------

